# Wolf Hybrid stories



## toripoad009

Hi to all, I'm new to the group and would just like to get some stories about our hybrid friends. I know there are negative stories out there as well and I also know not everyone is capable of handling them which in my opinion is why we have negative stories, but that is strictly my opinion. I have had the honor of sharing my home, life and love with three of them, but I used to train dogs also. So if anyone has any stories I would love to hear from a fellow hybrid lover.


----------



## toripoad009

Theese are my boys, from left to right Saber, Chase and Saber's son Lakota.


----------



## spanielorbust

Very old story, seen and heard through the eyes of a child (me).

We lived in Northern Ontario for a couple of years as my dad took a job there. Across the road in a subdivision of a small city (Northbay - in the 60s) was a wonderful lady who had taken in a dog that she claimed was a wolf hybrid. His name was Curly, and we called him King Curly cuz we thought that suited him. I would have to do a bunch of digging for photos that my dad has possession of, but I believe this guy DID look that part. 

This neighbor, Adele, had lost both her children to cystic fibrosis, and had a void, so a family with six - mostly ADHD - attention seeking children across the road somehow looked inviting to her and she made a great effort to befriend our family. Her husband often worked away. We did lots with her and her dog, and our dogs, and Curly pulled sleds and carts and, by my memory, was totally trustable with us kids that were 5 and up. He was known as a cat killer, and as not trustable by those that kept rabbits in the area, and Adele had been warned by many that if he was ever found loose he would be shot. We often walked him for her as he was a dog that needed exercise and she was middle aged and arthritic.

We were sitting with him in our livingroom one night (dogsitting) while watching T.V. Anyone remember Bonanza? Anyway, at one point he sidled over to lay on the rug with his back to the sofa just under where my infant sister was sleeping on a blanket. I remember being startled as my mom snapped 'Curly what are you doing', and sure enough he had my sisters bare ankle in his mouth and looked to be giving it a pull like he was going to drag her somewhere.

Curly was then no longer babysat in our home. He still pulled us on sleds and in carts, but there was a tighter eye held.

SOB


----------



## MusherChic

I have never owned a hybrid (I don't know enough about them) but I would like to do rescue or foster work with them in the future if it's possible for me. 

A while back when I was about 11 years old my mom, a few friends and I went on a mission trip to a Native American village in Northern Ontario. They have a lot of hybrids up there that roam the streets.
While I was there I made a point to make friends with some of the hybrids and by the time we left, I had a pack of 4 that would follow me around when ever I was outside. (I like to think that they just wanted to be with me but it probably had something to do with the treats in my pocket  )
I was able to pet and play with them after a few treats and sometimes I would throw sticks for them. I tried to convince my mom to bring them home with us but you can imagine what her answer was... 

Aside from that, that's all I got pertaining to hybrids.


----------



## toripoad009

Well I appreciate the story and I'm sure everyone knows there is an exception to every breed, actually we can assume what curly was about to do but we will never know. He may have been a higher wolf content than mine which saber was 75%, I say was because I lost him in 2006 due to oral cancer he was 12. Lakota is also 75% and I don't know about chase because I rescued him at 6 months of age. I trained all three of them and had many comments to the affect, "That dog minds better than most kids." Now I don't know about curly but Saber was laying in the floor and a friends 18 month old son was walking around Saber with big handfuls of hair, for balance lol, and Saber did absolutely nothing. I however got the baby because it wouldn't have been fair no matter the breed. Chase was Being fed green beans by hand from a two year old. The toddler would pic up a green bean, insert it into his mouth, naturally his whole hand would disappeare and when it reappeared the only thing missing was the green bean. Now I never left them unsupervised but I have been like that with all my dogs not just the hybrids but to tell the truth, the hybrids were more trustworthy than the husky. Thanks again for your story but like I said I'm looking for happy stories from fellow hybrid lovers.


----------



## Keechak

toripoad Your dogs are cute but I don't see any wolf at all in the 1st and last one. The middle one is iffy to me. A member here has wolfdogs some who are 50% wolf(one wolf parent) and they even look WAY more wolfish than your three.


----------



## toripoad009

Oh to be able to live with that many animals, Heaven, I don't have the space. Now as far as fostering hybrids, I don't recommend it and here's why. Hybrids aren't exactly like normal dogs. It not only takes a certain personality, if they aren't raised with that many animals it would be very hard to get them used to each other and someone would end up getting hurt, not necessarily you. Even if you didn't have all the animals, I would research them well, only take on young ones, and even then there is no promise you wouldn't get hurt. Like I said before, it takes a certain personality.


----------



## toripoad009

Lol, I have had people say that and I have also had people flat out tell me they could tell there was wolf in my dogs. The first dog was registered as were his parents so I know the third one, his son, was as well. Now the second being a rescue, there is no way I can know 100% sure but I asked my vet who works with exotics and she said she would bet money. Now before I got saber I did a lot of research and found out that no matter what the percentage as long as there is any dog in the mix you can have pups that look full wolf, pups that look full dog, and some that look mixed. That is true with any two dogs that are a mix.


----------



## MusherChic

> Oh to be able to live with that many animals, Heaven, I don't have the space. Now as far as fostering hybrids, I don't recommend it and here's why. *Hybrids aren't exactly like normal dogs.* It not only takes a certain personality, if they aren't raised with that many animals it would be very hard to get them used to each other and someone would end up getting hurt, not necessarily you. Even if you didn't have all the animals, I would research them well, only take on young ones, and even then there is no promise you wouldn't get hurt. Like I said before, it takes a certain personality.


Yes, I know.  No hybrid is going to come in my door with out me going to a hybrid sanctuary/rescue and working under someone for a while who has experience with them. This is not something I'm doing tomorrow...maybe years from now if I have the time and space...maybe.


----------



## Willowy

toripoad009 said:


> Lol, I have had people say that and I have also had people flat out tell me they could tell there was wolf in my dogs. The first dog was registered as were his parents so I know the third one, his son, was as well.


Registered as what? Do they have a wolfdog registry? How do they prove percentages and actual wolf heritage?


----------



## Keechak

There is a reputable wolfdog registry now? What exactly is this registry? I am asking Nekomi and Cindy to join this thread.


----------



## sassafras

I was hoping nekomi and/or Cindy would chime in, because they are both very good at explaining exactly what features to look for in wolfdogs. I know enough to say I don't think there's much, if any, wolf in those dogs based on their features but I can't really articulate the points well.


----------



## toripoad009

The most reputable registry I know of is the UCA. If the parents are registered then it is the same as registering a purebred. If not then as far as I remember they have to be a year of age, bloodtyped and a recent photo submitted. I never did it because I had no desire for papers, just companions. Now all I was looking for with this forum was to hear some cute stories, I'm not trying to breed or sell my boys so I'm not sure why your so concerned with whether they are or aren't part wolf. If your friends are knowledgeable about hybrids then they know a litter can have several looks, they don't always all look Wolfy or like dogs. Sometimes yes sometimes no. I don't know how I did it but I'm sorry I've rustled your feathers._


----------



## Crantastic

toripoad009 said:


> Now all I was looking for with this forum was to hear some cute stories, I'm not trying to breed or sell my boys so I'm not sure why your so concerned with whether they are or aren't part wolf.


I think people are concerned because there are a lot of people out there who claim to have high-content wolfdogs, but really just have huskies, malamutes or mixes. They go around telling everyone that their well-behaved, friendly dogs are high-content wolfdogs, and then other people get the impression that wolfdogs make great, easy-to-own pets. Those people go out and find themselves an _actual_ high-content wolfdog and are woefully unprepared for what happens next. Our friends on this forum help rescue wolfdogs that people like that couldn't handle, and they know a ton about them.


----------



## toripoad009

It is very hard to tell from just a picture. The people across the street used to call Lakota wolf dog until we met and I told them his name so I guess he looks the part in person, that or maybe its the constant howling. I called the people at wolf park up in Ind and they were nice enough to let me bring Saber up and evaluate him because even though his dad looked 100% his mom looked 0% to me. That is where I found out about having different looks in one litter. I think they would be qualified to tell, plus he never barked a day in his 12 years, just howled. I gotta ask, why are you so concerned with proving my dogs aren't hybrids?


----------



## alphadoginthehouse

Crantastic said:


> I think people are concerned because there are a lot of people out there who claim to have high-content wolfdogs, but really just have huskies, malamutes or mixes. They go around telling everyone that their well-behaved, friendly dogs are high-content wolfdogs, and then other people get the impression that wolfdogs make great, easy-to-own pets. Those people go out and find themselves an _actual_ high-content wolfdog and are woefully unprepared for what happens next. Our friends on this forum help rescue wolfdogs that people like that couldn't handle, and they know a ton about them.


Where is the "like" button when you need one???


----------



## Keechak

the UCA is not at all reputable and they will register anything with a pulse. I can go on there and register my cat as a Miniature Pinscher right now if I want.


----------



## sassafras

toripoad009 said:


> I I gotta ask, why are you so concerned with proving my dogs aren't hybrids?


I think Crantastic summed it up pretty well. I need to ask you, why is it so important to you for us to believe that they ARE?


----------



## toripoad009

To start with I have mentioned several times that it takes a certain personality to raise them and if you read the advise I gave to musherchic, I recommended against it. I only mentioned the percentages afterwards, and in many places have made sure to let people know they aren't for everyone and that I used to train dogs. I even tried to get across in the very first statement that they aren't for everyone.


----------



## Keechak

UCA also doesn't require any "blood test" like you stated anyone can register a German Shepherd Husky mix as a wolf hybrid with them and then breed it to a Malamute and sell the puppies as whatever they want.


----------



## toripoad009

Responding to your question? I thought that's what you wanted. Had you come in and said something along the lines of just want to mention that it is hard to tell how high of a percentage a hybrid is by a picture, if any so be careful and just know they definitely aren't for just anyone, not only would I have agreed with you I wouldn't have felt like I had to prove anything. The way you approached it was like I had lied and I know I haven't and don't want others thinking I have. You have made it clear you think they are just dogs, fine, I really don't care. It has nothing to do with my wanting to share cute stories. I think I'm being responsible letting people know they aren't for everyone.


----------



## toripoad009

When I was at the wolf park, the gentleman that helped me asked if I was going to register saber, I said no and wouldn't know how even if I wanted. He then told me about the USPCA, so sorry, I thought he would know but as I said I wasn't interested so I didn't check them out. When I got him the previous people had something they called blue papers and said its all I needed to register him, since I wasn't interested I didn't take them. Two years later when I got my husky they gave me blue papers so naturally I figured that's what they were referring to. I didn't register her either.


----------



## MusherChic

> I think people are concerned because there are a lot of people out there who claim to have high-content wolfdogs, but really just have huskies, malamutes or mixes. They go around telling everyone that their well-behaved, friendly dogs are high-content wolfdogs, and then other people get the impression that wolfdogs make great, easy-to-own pets. Those people go out and find themselves an actual high-content wolfdog and are woefully unprepared for what happens next. Our friends on this forum help rescue wolfdogs that people like that couldn't handle, and they know a ton about them.


Ditto 

(too short)


----------



## toripoad009

Crantastic I have no doubt you may be right about the intentions of merchant but the only thing that they seem to comment on is what my dogs look like. I'm sorry to say just because you have friends on here that might be qualified to evaluate a dog in person, I do not believe anyone can just from a picture, it does not mean that they can do it. As I said had they approached it differently this forum wouldn't still have this tone.


----------



## juliemule

Hybrid is incorrect actually, they are wolf dogs.

I was a wildlife rehabilitator for many years and the human society called new out to an abuse case. There were two abandoned wolf dogs in a cage, the owner had moved and left them. The female likely starved to death, Thea male was eating her carcass. The cage didn't even have a door, and the male was old, so I guess he hadn't been out in years.

We sedated him, he was extremely aggressive, crated him and kept him secured in a trailer for about three weeks. Non native wildlife is either considered exotic or in this case a dog, so our state wildlife rules did not apply. Anyway wolf park in Indiana agreed to take him after sending pictures they thought he was full or high percentage. I'm sure he since passed, as that was probably ten years ago.

Many people think they have wolf dog mixes, when they are probably not. Wild animals do not make good pets, and most are skittish and unpredictable. The higher the percentage of wolf the more likely to have their behaviors. Definitely takes a certain type and experiences person to own one as a pet. Personally I don't see why anyone would want to keep a wild animal as a pet, or mix them with dogs. I just don't think it is fair to the animal.


----------



## Keechak

You know Lakota is Sabers offspring? Do You by any chance know his date of birth? or who his mother was?


----------



## toripoad009

Good for you Musherchic, you have a healthy attitude about training yourself. Sorry this forum got so far off topic.


----------



## toripoad009

Lakota was born 9/17/2001 to a female named Sasha. I will never forget as it was six days after 9/11. Saber was born 6/28/1994 all I know about chase is it was Feb of 2005 like I said he was a rescue so I'm not sure. Kili, my husky, was 10/10/1996. Not exactly sure what it matters. I was serious when I said all I wanted to do was share cute stories. I shouldn't have to keep talking about whether or not my dogs are hybrids. It has nothing to do with anything. If you don't like my dogs or how they look you are more than welcome to stop implying that I have lied. That is the only reason I have humored you this far. Believe what you want, I have asked too many professionals who were looking at my dogs in person, not just a picture.


----------



## Keechak

Were you told if ether of Sabers parents were full wolf (assuming one was supposed to be since you said Saber is supposed to be 75% wolf right?) I'm trying to get the whole picture here on how the genetics were decided on.


----------



## InkedMarie

I have nothing to offer, just posting so replies will come to my email. That is all.


----------



## toripoad009

Keechak said:


> Were you told if ether of Sabers parents were full wolf (assuming one was supposed to be since you said Saber is supposed to be 75% wolf right?) I'm trying to get the whole picture here on how the genetics were decided on.


When I picked him up I was shown papers on both parents. They said both were 75% so that made him the same. I was told they had the papers to register him too but I wasn't interested. This was 17 years ago so I don't remember much about any of the papers.


----------



## Cindy23323

I'm sorry but a animal that is 75% plus is considered a high content, and a high content is going to look it. None of the animals you have pictured look to have any wolf content in them what so ever. The pics of the animals you have shared look pure blooded dog.

The registeries that register wolfdogs are worthless, you can register anything there claiming it something when its not. I know one person registered a pig as a wolfdog and they actually sent him the paperwork on it. I did my own little experiment as proof with a registery. I will share copies of the registered papers and pics of the animals. Loki and Selene are obviously high content wolfdogs, and notice, that they look it. Max the lower one is a very low content wolfdog, he is mostly husky and not even worth mentioning the word wolf when it comes to him. But I managed to get them to send me paperwork on Selene and Loki calling them Native american Indian dogs and got Max registered as a pure blooded husky. I did this to prove how the registeries out there are in the U.S. aside from AKC.































































Selene








Loki








Max









Sorry but your breeder misrepresented the animal when he sold him to you, this happens very often in the wolfdog world. Breeders think they can make a extra buck if they claim the animal is something they are not and end up ripping the newer people who do not know what to look for in the wolfdogs and they end up with something that is nothing more then a shepard malamute mix and thing its a high content wolfdog. 
Here are some websites where you can read on what to look for in the animals
http://texx-wolf-tails.webs.com/highcontentwolfdogs.htm

http://www.cottonwoodz.com/breeding/search4.htm

http://www.cottonwoodz.com/breeding/beware.htm

http://wolfechovalley.tripod.com/paws4thought.html

Plus a very good forum full of wolfdog owners that are very knowledgable of these things also
http://wolfdogforum.com/forum/


----------



## mlindsay

Story..? Hmm..
A few current stories from the wolfdog rescue I volunteer at called Howling Woods Farm.

Found in Ohio, tied to a post. Sweet as can be. Currently in a rescue, happy playing with other wolfdog and dogs in an acre big enclosure. His name is Chante which means "heart" in Lakota. 









Okay, heres an interesting one. Found with a collar and chain around her neck was found wandering the streets in Brooklyn, NY on December 20, 2011. Wolfdogs are illegal in NY so I picked her up and brought her to Howling Woods. I named her Winona and she is such a good girl!! Had to laugh at a few of the articles online about a "dangerous" wolfdog in NY.


----------



## juliemule

Cindy, can you explain the differences in temperament between a wolf dog high percentage, and a domestic dog please.


----------



## Cindy23323

Its a lot of work owning a higher content animal, its by no means easy.
A true high content is going to act more like a wolf then a dog. One good luck trying to keep a high content in the house, it would get bored and eat the inside of your house.
You're going to have to own a special enclosure for a high content, as they can jump at least 8 ft straight up in the air from a standing position, so you will need something at least 8 ft. tall possibly with lean ins or hot wire even installed, they can not be kept in a wood fence or regular chain link either as they can easily eat threw them, you will need a stronger guage (for ex. my enclosure is made out of cattle pannels which is 4 guage). You will also have to have dig guard as they can simply dig out with no problem. 
They also tend to be very skittish of strangers, so if they have not been worked with majorly to stop this from happening, forget taking them to public places or even on simple walks.
They can have a high prey drive towards smaller animals, but then again so do some regular dogs.
You also can not just feed them any type of kibble, as they can not handle it, they will get major diarrhea off of them and it would slowly kill them. They must have a high protein high fat food with no Corn, soy or wheat in it. Anything purchased from walmarts a no no. Plus they need raw.
When they have something they want, you better forget trying to take it from them its they'res. The only thing you can do is try trading them something for it.
Not all but most end up getting major car sickness.
Females alot of the time end up other female aggressive and once they do the animals have to be sperated for life.
Also this is another that can happen with highs, not all but it is fairly common. WWS (winter wolf syndrome) with an intact animal come breeding time the animals can go threw a serious change. The hormones are flying and it can get ugly. The animal will become mean and not even let you enter the enclosure, so if one was even thinking about having a high and keeping it intact then you better have a way of feeding and watering without entering that enclosure during that period. Once its over in a couple months the animals go right back to normal being they're sweet loving selves. Luckily this has not happened with my two (knock on wood) but I have heard plenty of stories about it. Here's a link to one of those stories http://wolfdogforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=84
Anything you have around them they will destroy, kiddie pools wont last a day, same with balls and etc. Water hoses, they'll grab right away and put holes in them.

I'm sure i left out a lot of things, i'll add more as I think more about it. I've gotten used to my animals so sometimes i think its normal, lol


----------



## Crantastic

If you join an actual wolfdog forum full of experts, you are going to be much more offended by what they have to say than you are by the people here. No one has been rude to you. If you want to go on believing your dogs are high-content wolfdogs, that's fine. But it's dangerous for you to misrepresent these pets as true high-contents, because it gives people a very false impression of what wolfdogs are like. A true high-content cannot live as a housepet.


----------



## Cindy23323

No one said you had to believe what i said, heck why dont you join the wolfdog forum that has 100's of owners on it and ask they're opinion. But I'm confident enough in what i said that i am willing to bet money that you will hear the same thing there from several people

http://wolfdogforum.com


----------



## beckster78

The middle dog looks DOBERMAN mix. I have one that looks just like it and his dad is FULL BREED DOBERMAN


----------



## juliemule

Thank you Cindy that is very informative. Very beautiful animals you have too! I have never owned one, nor want too lol. It is a very different lifestyle.

I have malinois, which I try to convince people they are not for most. However they are exceptional dogs for the right owners.

To the OP, many people sell dogs they claim to be wolf mixes. Or say they are higher percent than is true. I am not saying yours are not, however the behavior and looks speak volumes. You have beautiful animals, and I think the only point here is many people would think living with a wolf dog is easy from reading the post. That isn't the case, and to help protect them from getting in the wrong hands it really should be stated.


----------



## Cindy23323

InkedMarie said:


> aww, people don't agree with you so time to move on? LOL, lots of luck in finding those people. Wait, you may find them but they probably won't know what they're talking about so will agree with you. Good bye.


Its really a shame he has to be like that also. If he would stick around and listen to the people who know what they're talking about then he could learn the truth about these animals and what to look for if he ever decided he wanted another one. And the next time he would know what to look for and not get taken and have the same thing happen all over again. This happens really often in the wolfdog world and its nothing to be ashamed of really. Heck I had it even happen to me with my first wolfdog. I didnt know what i was looking at and believed my breeder and was sold this female (Nya) as a 97.5% wolfdog. I too was upset at first about it but stuck around to listen to what other wolfdog people had to say and teach so that I wouldnt have it happen to me again. I ended up making tons of friends and even ended up getting my high content female Selene given to me as a gift from one of the people that was teaching me.

Below is Nya


----------



## CrazyDogLady

No hybrid stories here, but I just wanted to say, Wow! your boys are gorgeous.
Welcome to DF!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

CrazyDogLady said:


> No hybrid stories here, but I just wanted to say, Wow! your boys are gorgeous.
> Welcome to DF!


Just got finished reading the thread. Guess he didn't feel all that welcome, after all. Wolfdogs or not, I still think his boys are pretty.

Thanks for the info Cindy, I learned a lot.


----------

